# How I met my husband....



## MARRIEDAMEXICAN (Dec 15, 2009)

:cheers:I was drunk constantly , so my recolecton might not be as good as his but my grammar is better! I noticed him sitting in the park but I wasn't that interested...so what, another new kid in town not that big of a deal, and I was planning on heading out of town in a day or two anyways, just had to get some more supplies and fnd my stupid road dog!

I was whiskey drunk and sick of stupid kids and tired of chico, and theres this kid, he keeps walking past me telling me how much he liked my skirt and finally after the third bottle and the seventh time of him walking by telling me he liked my skirt I'd had it! I screamed "WHAT THE FUCK! ARE YOU CALLING ME AN OOGLE OR TRYING TO FUCK ME?" He was stunned and in a doped up stuper meekly replid " No....I just really like your skirt." I didnt know what to say so I walked off.

The next day I was spanging downtown chico and him and his road dogg phil came walking by and asked if I knew any good squats in town...I told him all the information I could and this must have clued him into the fact that I was from there. He asked me if I knew My friend kat and I did and we started talking I told him where to camp that would be safe but also let him know where I camped. That night when I stumbled under my bridge there he was! I was kinda excited because I had been emedietly attracted to him, But you never know just because he seemed cool didnt mean he was. That night my road dogg and her lame asss boytoys dogs kept barking and her dumb rat kept running all over the place I thought I was gonna have to kill it and the dog, I didnt sleep at all. I held my knife all night watching these two random kids I had accidently invited to my squat.

The next day we hung out drinking whiskey and sidewalk slams it was great we had lots of fun! I knew I liked him alot but I also knew we were both leaving town soon and going oppisite ways. So fuck it well just hang out and see what happens. We ended up going to the sac river and swimming all day, we started wrestling and thats when he kissed me. It was perfect rolling around in the river pissing of the local frat boys. 

The next day I ran into my friend ravey and she had finaly got the van shed been talking about and was leaving right then, I said fuck it I'm going and looked at mark and said you wanna come? And that was it we were road doggs!

The story gets crazy from here...we ended up on our way to eugene, we had to stop there and pick up some stupid hippy. Which ended up being a bad idea...the D>E>A wanted to pick him up there too. The van and all of our stuff was searched within ten min of arriving at the grey hound station! It was terrible! We were followed for three weeks afterwards, our pictures were taken in every major city on the west coast!

Later in olympia we decided to give these girls Juice and who a ride to portland and this hippy kid who turned out to be stalking juice and who but we thought they were a group. he ended up getting really weird so we kicked him out in the middle of nowhere because he hit my friend sdog and was an all around dueshe. The cops pulled us over and I guess I blacked out and was scraming prophanities at the police yadda yadda. Luckily they let us go they must not have wanted to deal with my drunk ass!So we were on the run trying to get as far away from these felonies that we had believed to aquire. We were getting closer every day maybe it was the fear of prison or the whiskey but I believe it to be love. 

The next week we were on a plane to colorado. I knew I wanted to be with this kid forevor but did he? One night after more whiskey and craziness we were arguing about something stupid and out of no where Mark said "Thats it bitch! were going to reno!" I was stunned.."why?" i stammered. "Im gonna marry you!" And I agreed. It may have been crazy but Ive never been happier! We got married in FRISCO on HAIGHT AND COLE (scumfuck corner) a week later, it was perfect. The cops let us drink and be crazy from 7:30pm to1:30 am without bothering us, there was atleast 75 kids getting drunk and high on that corner that night. It was beautiful. We've spent every day togather since and weve never been happier. The reason My screen name is MARRIEDAMEXICAN is ofcourse because he's mexican but also because I was shocked at my friends racist behavior! people actually gave me shit because he's mexican and to all my friends that pretend to be well educated and open minded I say fuck you I married a mexican!


----------



## clawhammer (Dec 15, 2009)

"We were getting closer every day maybe it was the fear of prison or the whiskey but I believe it to be love."

Beautiful. If you believe it to be love then it is love. 
Good story!
I'm mexican and have experienced racism as well. It really sucks.


----------



## bote (Dec 15, 2009)

awesome romantic story, thank you. Fuck those racists, Oaxacan cheese foever! 
I especially liked the part where you say you liked him but you still had your knife out all night, no dummy. or did I misread?


----------



## MARRIEDAMEXICAN (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments....as far as being no dummy thats for sure ive met too many crazy kids on the road to just trust anyone!


----------



## hobogestapo (Dec 18, 2009)

clawhammer beat me to it thats my fav. line. mind if i use it?


----------

